# DO NOT put Navigation devices on dashboard!



## Shark11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Aside from giving yourself away in driving where you may not be welcome. Having a navigation device at or near eye level is dangerous. If you have a fog condition and bright lights interfering with vision you are putting you are your passenger at risk with reduced visual clarity.

I was a rare UBER passenger and my driver in fog hit a curb and blew a tire. In the mountains..... oy...

Invest in some velcro and put your phone/devices down low. I have 2 down low and see clearly as well as staying out of sight from the UBERNAZIS.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Isn't looking down more dangerous? Especially in a place with no fog.


----------



## Shark11 (Aug 5, 2015)

A quick look to see where a may turn may be coming is alot safer than being blinded by light. I worked on ships at night in fog. Take my word for it. Be safe. Good luck.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Whose being blinded? Both Google maps and Waze have a night mode where the background is black. Not trying to argue for the sake of arguing but looking down and taking your eyes off the road limits your ability to react quickly to things on the road.

I'm sure it's good advice for boat captains on foggy evenings but not so much while dodging drunks in an urban environment.

Can any sailors our there comment on using Waze to navigate on water?


----------



## Shark11 (Aug 5, 2015)

uh. if a drunk steps off a curb on your left quarter and your navigation device is there... really? Best of Luck just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Off the windshield in the center, just to the right of the steering wheel is my preferred location. You can see it in your peripheral vision while watching the road. 

People normally step into the road on the right side, along the sidewalk


----------



## Shark11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lol... I drive in Morris County and go into NYC often. Between the deer in the hills and people stepping off curbs in the City. There are no rules.


----------



## thrill (Nov 16, 2015)

I use this weird thing on the phone called the brightness control.


----------



## rt.13 (Jan 1, 2016)

No matter where you put it, considering what direction it'll be headed if the air bag goes off might be first factor. Brightness control is awesome.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just keep youe phone in your lap.

That makes texting so much easier than having to unmount the phone every 2 minutes


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

Stays on my right knee for now, until I find something better. It has to be handy enough to take calls from PAX and input addresses.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Advance auto parts has a nice window mount its cheap like $12.99 in there little "stereo/audioaccessory" section if u need it now.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Uber-ray said:


> Stays on my right knee for now, until I find something better. It has to be handy enough to take calls from PAX and input addresses.


Hard to tell if people are joking


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

All incorrect. As demonstrated by Uber drivers everywhere; correct mounting of your phone is on the windshield in the center:










As seen in the photo above, if there were a pedestrian standing in the street 10 feet behind the silver car, the iPhone is correctly positioned to entirely block him or her. Pedestrians should not be in the street anyway, and effective blocking of attention - robbing objects from the driver's view in this way is the main goal here.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The best is a vent mount. There is a new one out there that's magnetic. There's a recent thread on it. I thought I had a decent vent mount but this one someone had the link for on Amazon beats all mounts. I would keep the phone on my thigh, like pilots do.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The best is a vent mount. There is a new one out there that's magnetic. There's a recent thread on it. I thought I had a decent vent mount but this one someone had the link for on Amazon beats all mounts. I would keep the phone on my thigh, like pilots do.


I have this in my car, and it works great! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SG0DW4W/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There are similar ones like this one. This looks like its the simplest.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGJWYJ0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> There are similar ones like this one. This looks like its the simplest.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGJWYJ0/?tag=ubne0c-20


That's a great find. Thank you! Looks like I'm going to be replacing my steelie now.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The best option for an obsolete GPS unit is the kind that sits on top of the dash in the center. They grip the dash and hold the GPS unit while being removable and not damaging the dash or leaving a mark on the windshield. The windshield mounts are a bad idea for a phone or GPS unit.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Hard to tell if people are joking


There seriously is no place on my car that would make it easier to use. No joke!


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The best is a vent mount. There is a new one out there that's magnetic. There's a recent thread on it. I thought I had a decent vent mount but this one someone had the link for on Amazon beats all mounts. I would keep the phone on my thigh, like pilots do.


HI,

I had thought of getting a vent mount BUT don't you have to worry about blowing hot air on the phone all day (in terms of overheating it?) and my other concern was blocking the air vent designed to help cool or warm the interior...may take it longer to heat up / cool ?

Andy


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I had thought of getting a vent mount BUT don't you have to worry about blowing hot air on the phone all day (in terms of overheating it?) and my other concern was blocking the air vent designed to help cool or warm the interior...may take it longer to heat up / cool ?
> 
> Andy


I think the plastic vent would melt first? I noticed I lower the heat once the car is warmed up, sure turn it back up once the doors open for pax. I thought up here was colder than VA? lol. My friend looks like an Eskimo sometimes while I'm almost sweating in my car. [The vents work fine, the air just goes around the mount it isn't blocked like stuffing a sock in the duct. lol]


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I had thought of getting a vent mount BUT don't you have to worry about blowing hot air on the phone all day (in terms of overheating it?) and my other concern was blocking the air vent designed to help cool or warm the interior...may take it longer to heat up / cool ?
> 
> Andy


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I have my phone mounted in the vent in front of of the radio (Prius). Garmin GPS is sitting on the dash at my left. Dash Camera mounted to the lower left windshield.
> 
> The dash cam puts out zero light. Both my phone and Garmin GPS are dimmed significantly. I get no glare and can see perfectly without ever taking my eyes off the road.


Do you use your stand alone GPS when driving? Don't you get a little fumbly switching around devices? I like to be pulling away from the curb as soon as the passengers shut the door.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Just mount it level with and to the right of the rear view mirror. Adjust brightness for conditions. Viola! All problem solved.

Then my dash cam mounts directly under (almost behind) the rearview mirror.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shark11 said:


> I was a rare UBER passenger and my driver in fog hit a curb and blew a tire. In the mountains..... oy...


The moral of this story is don't drive in fog.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I only use the Garmin when the pax doesn't enter a destination so it doesn't have any impact on that. I also prefer to start moving as soon as the door shuts. But my Garmin shows a much larger area of the map, so it is always there for me to glance at to orientate myself if needed. You don't have to enter a destination in to it for it to show the map of where you're at.
> 
> I also just hit "Home" on the GPS to get me out of some of these maze like neighborhoods we drop people off in.
> 
> P.S. I used to just let the Garmin speak out loud, but it sounds like Suri and apparently females view Siri as an uppity B-word. Go figure. So I muted the Garmin and I have the audio from the phone sent to my blue-tooth earpiece. So all my navigation is now silent from the pax's point of view.


I used to use a Garmin before I bought a car with navigation and it had different settings for the voices. There were 2 male and 2 female. If you haven't gone through all the settings to check that you might want to.

Mine had one sort of "all-American" girl setting and one that was more robotic.

I never put the guys on. I have some low frequency hearing loss so men's voices are harder to understand.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> The moral of this story is don't drive in fog.


I watched a show about fog once. In simulators they showed that fog messes up your perception and makes your brain think you're driving more slowly than you actually are. So if you're not checking the speedometer you can be doing 60 and it feels like 45. When you probably should be doing 30.

In England (where I'm from) the most horrific motorway pileups often are in fog.

In Houston what they call fog here is what we'd call a light mist in England.

I went on a 20 mile sponsored walk every year when I was a kid and it went up a hill (called Winter Hill). One year was fog so thick it was the "can't see your hand" fog. Worst I've ever been in. I and 3 other 12 year olds were the last to go up the hill before the route was diverted.

We missed our turn off the road and were picked up by a police van. They took us to the correct spot and let us continue. I still can't believe they let us back out in that but I'm here today so it ended well.

Made it more of a 23 mile walk though. It was in March so pretty cold and windy too.

On any case, fog is very deceptive. Slow the F down if you HAVE to drive in it. I won't for Uber regardless of surging. Too likely to be rearended.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, I've tried the various voices and downloaded a few other ones to try. I like the default voice the best. Running silent is fine for me.


I keep my nav on mute. But every now and then it bites me when I'm distracted and miss a turn.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, I've tried the various voices and downloaded a few other ones to try. I like the default voice the best. Running silent is fine for me.


I run my nav silent unless I'm in a very unfamiliar place. But I know my way around very well so that's not often.

If I do turn on the sound I tell the pax I'm doing it because I want to make sure I don't miss a turn as I'm in unfamiliar territory. As long as it's not talking the entire trip they don't seem to have an issue with that.

I don't use it much at all though and I never use the phone unless I have a suspicion there's something waze might know that my car nav doesn't.

But I've lived here since 86 and driven hot shot delivery all over the city and newspaper/pizza in some of the more uber intensive areas.

I'm seeing a lot of confused and dangerous uber drivers lately staring at and messing with the mounted phone.

I had one pax tell me it was SO nice to not have "that bright ass thing" in the window!


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

I use a mount in my CD slot for a small tablet. The tablet runs uber and maps. It sits sideways. The maps are correct, but I have to operate uber sideways. I use a bluetooth earpiece to hear the navigation lady. I have the Uber rider contact number on speed dial in my phone.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Shark11 said:


> Aside from giving yourself away in driving where you may not be welcome. Having a navigation device at or near eye level is dangerous. If you have a fog condition and bright lights interfering with vision you are putting you are your passenger at risk with reduced visual clarity.
> 
> I was a rare UBER passenger and my driver in fog hit a curb and blew a tire. In the mountains..... oy...
> 
> Invest in some velcro and put your phone/devices down low. I have 2 down low and see clearly as well as staying out of sight from the UBERNAZIS.


Just adjust the brightness for the conditions. Having to look down is much more dangerous.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Magnetic vent mounts. that's the one I use.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Just keep youe phone in your lap.
> 
> That makes texting so much easier than having to unmount the phone every 2 minutes


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> What's really fun is when the Garmin says one things and the app says another. I always side with the Garmin.
> 
> I just switched from an iPhone 4S (uber phone) to an android. Now it defaults to the full Google maps app. Much better, but it sent me past my destination the other night (I should have caught it as it was an obvious error). I've installed Waze but haven't tried it on the job yet. Maybe I'll go drive around today and test it out.


I don't RUN Waze per se. I actually find it uber annoying (sorry, I know that was cheesy). I'll look at what it suggests and then make a decision. But the routes it suggests are just ridiculous sometimes. I often wonder how many people have wrecks because they're intent on updating Waze with every pothole, stalled car and cop that they see.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Found this on eBay, assorted colors, there are other styles with colors besides black. It seems like they all require a metal plate behind the phone, some say it could fit inside your case.

http://r.ebay.com/Bc212y


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Shark11 said:


> A quick look to see where a may turn may be coming is alot safer than being blinded by light. I worked on ships at night in fog. Take my word for it. Be safe. Good luck.


I have to agree with Dave. In foggy conditions, you only have a split second to react to things, and I don't want my eyes aimed where my peripheral vision is limited to my knees or dashboard. If the reflection of the phone is impairing, you can turn off the screen and rely on vocal prompts from the GPS app. With all the signage I have to fly in Chicago, the GPS is the last thing an UberNazi (whatever that is) will notice. ;-)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I use something like this:
http://www.lightinthebox.com/univer...ping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=bingshopping
I've found that the suction cup mounts usually fall off eventually, and that having it in the window is technically an obstruction and you could be cited for it. With the vent mount, center vent, just above the A/C controls, it's just below the top of the dash, so I can glance at it while still not taking my eyes to far from the road. 
I also copy a generic text to my phone's clipboard: "On my way, ETA 10 Min. Are you at a business or a residence?"
When I get a ping, I open up the text screen, then paste this, tap it to change the time from 10 to whatever, and then send. Then I start moving.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol somewhere out there someone has their phone in their lap and they don't see anything wrong with it lol

Put the damn thing in a mount!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Uber-ray said:


> Stays on my right knee for now, until I find something better. It has to be handy enough to take calls from PAX and input addresses.


If you are not joking, then this is a good way to lose ratings, as sane people would consider this dangerous.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The vent mount I have is pretty secure. If you're in an accident, and the phone's not secured, it could wind up wedged under a seat, or even out the window. I'd rather it be secured so I can use it if I'm in a ditch and have to call for help.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

my driver the other day.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> If you are not joking, then this is a good way to lose ratings, as sane people would consider this dangerous.


I've got all 5 ratings so far. I don't look at it at all with the voice navigation turned on. But I do see the point in that a sudden stop could cause the phone to fly loose.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That's what I would do or on the thigh / knee before the vent mount. I do think I got dinged for that but where are we going, its just down the street. I stay in my lane and I'm a good driver.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Moral of the post is, people should be smart enough to figure things out on there own then doing what some poster says to not do.


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Cool, I've been looking for a mount for my tablet. Does the CD-mount cause any issues with your CD player? I'd hate to screw it up even though I don't actually use it to play CDs.


You can play a CD while it is in, but you must remove to eject CD. It grips the slot by tightening a screw to spread out some short fingers in the slot. I could see my CD slot spreading just a tad but I didn't hear any cracking so I think it's okay. It's working very well.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah I thought he was joking. Seriously get a mount of some sort. When I don't have a passenger I know when holding my phone I can drift lanes and do all sorts of other dumb things.


----------



## dicechick (Jan 3, 2016)

Shark11 said:


> uh. if a drunk steps off a curb on your left quarter and your navigation device is there... really? Best of Luck just trying to be helpful.


That's called pancake in my book SQUISH!


----------



## Choirmaster (Dec 10, 2015)

Take a look at an iOtter Easy Touch 2. The mount has incredible flexibility, and it actually sticks to anything. You can mount it to your dash, and the arm is long enough that you can pull your phone down quite far below the dash if you'd like.


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

Wdsniderman said:


> You can play a CD while it is in, but you must remove to eject CD. It grips the slot by tightening a screw to spread out some short fingers in the slot. I could see my CD slot spreading just a tad but I didn't hear any cracking so I think it's okay. It's working very well.


I also use the CD Mount with Magnet and love it. Only drawback is mine tends to spin if I dont get the iphone positioned just right. A gravity alignment thing. No way to tighten the round magnet up, it spins rather freely. I guess I could apply myself and make it stop. But I do recommend this mount. It looks professional and doesnt fall off windshield, block vision etc.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wyreless said:


> A gravity alignment thing.


I always make sure to align gravity before I start each shift.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a gooseneck that adjusts where I need it.


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I always make sure to align gravity before I start each shift.


You must be the guy / gal who bought the last Gravity Alignment Gauge at Amazon last week causing me to be on back-order. Thanks allot!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> If you are not joking, then this is a good way to lose ratings, as sane people would consider this dangerous.


I now put mine in the cup holder since I had one guy say something about it being on my lap. I held it up to show him I wasn't using the nav (also not using the car nav) since I was going to his apartment and I also deliver pizza there--so I was using my brain only.

At that point he just leaned back and said "cool".

He was even more impressed that I knew the gate code and closest spot to his apt. He even TIPPED! What a concept!

But since I don't want pax thinking I'm one of THOSE drivers I make sure they can tell I'm not staring at my lap now.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

I am nearsighted and between glasses right now, i hold my gps about 4 inches from my face while driving. The only time its a hassle is when i need to drink or put my other hand on the pax's leg.


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Off the windshield in the center, just to the right of the steering wheel is my preferred location. You can see it in your peripheral vision while watching the road.
> 
> People normally step into the road on the right side, along the sidewalk


Exactly where mine is positioned and I've had no issues in the month I've been driving. Most of my driving is done at night and sometimes in a driving rain or sleet. I presume the original poster might not be a great driver to begin with and is trying to use the position of his phone as a scapegoat for his own shortcomings. #takeadefensivedrivingcourse


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I keep mine on a window mount right next to the rear view mirror. I can see it and still keep my eyes on the road and while I am checking my review.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

You put it in a line of sight where there already exists a blind spot, like the pillar/upright on your left that attaches from the dash to the roof. No impairment, easily accessible, not viewable by pax or anyone outside the vehicle and adjust the brightness feature according to ambient light. 
The ultimate would be a HUD unit if even available.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I have this in my car, and it works great! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SG0DW4W/?tag=ubne0c-20


Velcro is way much cheaper and works just as good. Plus, its no obtrusive.


----------



## Shark11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Spend $3 on velcro and mount it against a surface down low. It take less than a half second to check NAV visually and usually i have bluetooth earpiece and listen to NAV. I stand by my original post. It makes NO SENSE to have anything on your dashboard. Just my opinion. Be safe. 
*Here is my rig.* Light with magent that blinks red. Great for pickup in crowded locations. Marine spotlight that can pick off a house number from 50 yards. Phones attached with Velcro down low, only one visible (other velcro mount to tight) other phone took the picture in 12 degree weather for your benefit.. Absolutely nothing above dashboard.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I just saw a driver with an LED sign that said Super. I don't know if he made it or programmed it. I like to stay under the radar, you'd still need to be close to see his sign.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Shark11 said:


> Spend $3 on velcro and mount it against a surface down low. It take less than a half second to check NAV visually and usually i have bluetooth earpiece and listen to NAV. I stand by my original post. It makes NO SENSE to have anything on your dashboard. Just my opinion. Be safe.
> *Here is my rig.* Light with magent that blinks red. Great for pickup in crowded locations. Marine spotlight that can pick off a house number from 50 yards. Phones attached with Velcro down low, only one visible (other velcro mount to tight) other phone took the picture in 12 degree weather for your benefit.. Absolutely nothing above dashboard.
> View attachment 22495


I like the velcro, I have mine a bit higher by the a/c vent. , but if I had some guy shining spotlights at my house in the middle of the night, I would immediately go on the defense and you will meet mr. surefire. Let's hope you turn off the light and make sure tell me who you are.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a vent mount I bought from Amazon. Works great and it is eye level so I don't have to be looking around and get distracted


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

I use a simple spring loaded Bell and Howell vent clip mount... best $5.00 I ever spent.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Safest place for nav is at top of windshield to the right of rearview mirror.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Shark11 said:


> Aside from giving yourself away in driving where you may not be welcome. Having a navigation device at or near eye level is dangerous. If you have a fog condition and bright lights interfering with vision you are putting you are your passenger at risk with reduced visual clarity.
> 
> I was a rare UBER passenger and my driver in fog hit a curb and blew a tire. In the mountains..... oy...
> 
> Invest in some velcro and put your phone/devices down low. I have 2 down low and see clearly as well as staying out of sight from the UBERNAZIS.


lol at your phone blinding you because its fog
nighttime I have my brightness on real low regardless.
Still not understanding how the phone caused this
You saying if there was no fog the phone light wouldn't have blinded him?
How bout he crashed because he tried to drive through fog he couldnt see through? Should have pulled over if no visibility

also, can you explain this:
"Aside from giving yourself away in driving where you may not be welcome."
huh?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Just keep youe phone in your lap.
> 
> That makes texting so much easier than having to unmount the phone every 2 minutes


Or online gaming...



Bart McCoy said:


> lol at your phone blinding you because its fog
> nighttime I have my brightness on real low regardless.
> Still not understanding how the phone caused this
> You saying if there was no fog the phone light wouldn't have blinded him?
> ...


Some airports, ports, hotels, restaurants, valet guys, taxi guys, etc have issues with Uber.. when I drop off at an airport I take my phone down and tell the rider to act like we're friends. It's legal to drop them off however different airports have and cities have different regulations. I'm an hour and a half from 5 different airports, I'd rather just get in and out unnoticed.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Or on line gaming...
> 
> Some airports, ports, hotels, restaurants, valet guys, taxi guys, etc have issues with Uber.. when I drop off at an airport I take my phone down and tell the rider to act like we're friends. It's legal to drop them off however different airports have and cities have different regulations. I'm an hour and a half from 5 different airports, I'd rather just get in and out unnoticed.


If its legal to drop them off, I wouldn't take down anything.
Plus, in your case, its more obvious you MIGHT drive for uber if that person is in the back, rather than having your phone mounted on the dash. LOTS of people that don't/uber or lyft mount their devices on the dash or somewhere eye level. Its safer to look straight than down.

Now if you talking about because your Uber/Lyft app is visible, just change the app, or keep it on navigation. Everybody uses navigation regardless of job


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> If its legal to drop them off, I wouldn't take down anything.
> Plus, in your case, its more obvious you MIGHT drive for uber if that person is in the back, rather than having your phone mounted on the dash. LOTS of people that don't/uber or lyft mount their devices on the dash or somewhere eye level. Its safer to look straight than down.
> 
> Now if you talking about because your Uber/Lyft app is visible, just change the app, or keep it on navigation. Everybody uses navigation regardless of job


You asked a question, I answered it.

The Valet guy was chasing Uber guys away from an event this weekend in Palm beach. I got hassled at West Palm airport my 1st time there, I had no idea there were any rules for dropping off. Some taxi drivers have an issue with uber drivers. There are some airports uber is not allowed, some drivers choose to do those runs anyway.

I'd rather just be unnoticed. Had a run to the Orlando Airport lady week, I had no idea what the rules there so I'd just rather be unnoticed, my preference.

Like I said, I'm 90 ish minutes from 5 airports and the rules seem to change often. I should keep up to date on that info but...


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Uber-ray said:


> Stays on my right knee for now, until I find something better. It has to be handy enough to take calls from PAX and input addresses.


Check out Steelies in Amazon. It's the best mount I have found


----------



## Blessing on Wheels (Mar 1, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> The best is a vent mount. There is a new one out there that's magnetic. There's a recent thread on it. I thought I had a decent vent mount but this one someone had the link for on Amazon beats all mounts. I would keep the phone on my thigh, like pilots do.


What insurance information do you have and are referring to?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Shark11 said:


> Aside from giving yourself away in driving where you may not be welcome. Having a navigation device at or near eye level is dangerous. If you have a fog condition and bright lights interfering with vision you are putting you are your passenger at risk with reduced visual clarity.
> 
> I was a rare UBER passenger and my driver in fog hit a curb and blew a tire. In the mountains..... oy...
> 
> Invest in some velcro and put your phone/devices down low. I have 2 down low and see clearly as well as staying out of sight from the UBERNAZIS.


Oh, I paid the premium for my GPS device and it has an off/on switch if a fog/glare situation presents itself. I highly recommend the off/on switch option. I also paid the SUPER premium and got the model that has a dimmable screen. Incredible technology, this dimming and power switch...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> lol at your phone blinding you because its fog
> nighttime I have my brightness on real low regardless.
> Still not understanding how the phone caused this
> You saying if there was no fog the phone light wouldn't have blinded him?
> ...


Some sections of town apparently hate people who know where they're driving and have invested $200 in a GPS unit. I don't know where those sections of town are, but apparently they exist if we're to take the OP at his word.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I just saw a driver with an LED sign that said Super. I don't know if he made it or programmed it. I like to stay under the radar, you'd still need to be close to see his sign.


Why anyone would put ANY Uber trade dress on their car is totally beyond me. That's like being in grade school and putting the KICK ME sign on your own back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rt.13 said:


> No matter where you put it, considering what direction it'll be headed if the air bag goes off might be first factor. Brightness control is awesome.


Excellent point !

Nothing like a hurtling co2 propelled cellphone to the teeth or nose.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Shark11 said:


> Aside from giving yourself away in driving where you may not be welcome. Having a navigation device at or near eye level is dangerous. If you have a fog condition and bright lights interfering with vision you are putting you are your passenger at risk with reduced visual clarity.
> 
> I was a rare UBER passenger and my driver in fog hit a curb and blew a tire. In the mountains..... oy...
> 
> Invest in some velcro and put your phone/devices down low. I have 2 down low and see clearly as well as staying out of sight from the UBERNAZIS.


The guy didn't know how to drive in low/no visibility condition with the nav app. My wife used to go into the mountains a lot in all kinds of bad weather for outdoor photos. She would go "Instrument" only when it's foggy on a mountain road. I'm lucky she didn't run off the road. She just drove using the screen info, thank God it was accurate. She never went into the ditch or hit a curb. She was not using Google map or Waze. It was Land Rover built-in navigation, heh heh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber-ray said:


> Stays on my right knee for now, until I find something better. It has to be handy enough to take calls from PAX and input addresses.


Testicular cancer due to cellphone radiation. . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't RUN Waze per se. I actually find it uber annoying (sorry, I know that was cheesy). I'll look at what it suggests and then make a decision. But the routes it suggests are just ridiculous sometimes. I often wonder how many people have wrecks because they're intent on updating Waze with every pothole, stalled car and cop that they see.


Had acop follow me for 10 miles after reporting his position on Waze last week.
Guess he didn't like that.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Excellent point !
> 
> Nothing like a hurtling co2 propelled cellphone to the teeth or nose.


CO2? Sodium azide or nitroguanidine, my friend.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> CO2? Sodium azide or nitroguanidine, my friend.


Too much velocity regardless of propellant.

Ow.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Testicular cancer due to cellphone radiation. . .


Aw, nuts!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Too much velocity regardless of propellant.
> 
> Ow.


You make an excellent point. On the other hand, it may become fashionable to have a GPS implanted in one's forehead.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I heard they are working on a heads up display. Soon you will be able to display what's on your phone on the windshield fighter jet style...


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Why anyone would put ANY Uber trade dress on their car is totally beyond me. That's like being in grade school and putting the KICK ME sign on your own back.


One day in San Diego, close to the stadium for a football game, I even saw a car that had an UBER sign like a cab. Now that is going too far if you ask me. I for one show the sign on my visor. Once I pick up the pac, I swing it up and out of the way. Nobody is any the wiser. I don't place it on any windows, just on the visor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I heard they are working on a heads up display. Soon you will be able to display what's on your phone on the windshield fighter jet style...


"Google Glasses"


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I heard they are working on a heads up display. Soon you will be able to display what's on your phone on the windshield fighter jet style...


*They have had them in cars for years, plus you can buy a separate add-on.*


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You asked a question, I answered it.
> 
> The Valet guy was chasing Uber guys away from an event this weekend in Palm beach. I got hassled at West Palm airport my 1st time there, I had no idea there were any rules for dropping off. Some taxi drivers have an issue with uber drivers. There are some airports uber is not allowed, some drivers choose to do those runs anyway.
> 
> ...


Im right there with you, I like to go unnoticed. I hold my phone (which I use for GPS). I find it more comfortable then mounted on the dash or vent. I also like my phone un-mounted because I have seen valet and security chase off rideshare drivers.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> There are similar ones like this one. This looks like its the simplest.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGJWYJ0/?tag=ubne0c-20





SibeRescueBrian said:


> That's a great find. Thank you! Looks like I'm going to be replacing my steelie now.


Hope you didn't - that type is lacking in grip power and doesn't hold in vent well (tested two different ones). I like Steelie concept much more.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I plan to get a flip case for the S7 next week so I held off upgrading my mount. My current mount won't work I know.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Dim the display on your phone in the Fog, or low light. In the old days of Maps you know before GPS? you either knew where you were and where you were going or you didn't. on my first Uber trip the Uber app tried to tell me to drive on the bike path through the park. Bike path is for bikes pedestrians and city vehicles. I have to drive around the park, and that adds 1 mile to your trip but I'm not stupid enough to drive down the bike path Uber app.


----------



## UberDaddyCA (Nov 4, 2016)

The simple solution:
2 strips of black velcro on the wheel and 2 dots of soft velcro on the phone case.
Done. Enjoy!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

paydayMARK said:


> The simple solution:
> 2 strips of black velcro on the wheel and 2 dots of soft velcro on the phone case.
> Done. Enjoy!


So.... do you deactivate the steering wheel airbag or just hope the phone misses you in the event of a crash?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Davetripd said:


> Yeah I thought he was joking. Seriously get a mount of some sort. When I don't have a passenger I know when holding my phone I can drift lanes and do all sorts of other dumb things.


I bought a mount and hated it. Lap is much more intuitive, and constantly mounting and unmounting the phone is terrible.

It's not like you look at the phone at random times. When it's safe, I glance down and see the next turn, if needed, which it usually is not. Then I remember it.

It takes longer to find the phone hanging out in space, farther away, and then focus on it.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Get the holder that goes to the AC vent, the windshield one vibrates too much.


----------



## UberDaddyCA (Nov 4, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> So.... do you deactivate the steering wheel airbag or just hope the phone misses you in the event of a crash?


No  I just drive safe.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

*I use the iOttie Easy One Touch 3 (V2.0) Car Mount Universal Phone Holder for iPhone 7 Plus 6s Plus SE Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge S6 Edge Note 5- Retail Packaging- Black. $24.95*










I've had it for 4 months and have it stuck to the plastic part just above the a/c vent in my RAM 1500. Perfect size/fit. Just place the phone in it and kinda tap it to get the arms to squeeze it in place. Then, just pinch the two smaller arms to eject it. One-handed operation. And it holds it steady. Adjustable to many positions.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Shark11 said:


> Aside from giving yourself away in driving where you may not be welcome. Having a navigation device at or near eye level is dangerous. If you have a fog condition and bright lights interfering with vision you are putting you are your passenger at risk with reduced visual clarity.
> 
> I was a rare UBER passenger and my driver in fog hit a curb and blew a tire. In the mountains..... oy...
> 
> Invest in some velcro and put your phone/devices down low. I have 2 down low and see clearly as well as staying out of sight from the UBERNAZIS.


I have a Magellan on the dashboard, and the nite mode is easy on the eyes, I've never had a problem.

I put my Uber phone down low.


----------



## Chris C (Nov 1, 2016)

How it's done folks. scosche magic mount Never in my way and right in my peripheral.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Some passenger side airbags tear apart the entire dashboard when they pop, so depending on where you placed your mount it may not be in a truly safe location. To see how the dashboard deforms in your vehicle go find the IIHS crash tests on YouTube for your make and model.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Just keep youe phone in your lap.
> 
> That makes texting so much easier than having to unmount the phone every 2 minutes


Mount a device firmly to the center of the consol for running the Uber/Lyft apps.

Use a separate cell phone for calling/texting.

Any other solution is inferior to this mix.


----------



## 8bitJermaine (Oct 29, 2016)

I been using a magnetic mount in my vent for about two years, works perfect.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I've never been given issues by LEOs or hotel staff about my dash mounted cell phone, though I don't really like flying Uber trade dress. (I usually put up trade dress for one of the Austin-compliant TNCs instead.) Regarding navigation, I have my mount angled to minimize how far I have to turn my head to look at the navigation map, and I use a Bluetooth headset with an app that redirects all Android audio (including navigation voice prompts) to said headset. I don't actually have to look at the phone much except to check lane placement for turns up ahead. 

And yes, please, everyone.. Slow down in the fog! Your safety comes above the pax's pressure to speed up because they called you when they were already late for their meeting or work.


----------



## UberNomad (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a cheap little vent mount that I got from Five Below and it works perfect. But the cool weather is just beginning around here so I'll find out soon if the heat from the vent will be a melting issue.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Davetripd said:


> Whose being blinded? Both Google maps and Waze have a night mode where the background is black. Not trying to argue for the sake of arguing but looking down and taking your eyes off the road limits your ability to react quickly to things on the road.
> 
> I'm sure it's good advice for boat captains on foggy evenings but not so much while dodging drunks in an urban environment.
> 
> Can any sailors our there comment on using Waze to navigate on water?


Uber nav on iPhone does not EVER have a dim background, it's a freaking spotlight.

I would MUCH rather use Google Maps however on the iPhone and the current reroute crap it doesn't work.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Shark11 said:


> Spend $3 on velcro and mount it against a surface down low. It take less than a half second to check NAV visually and usually i have bluetooth earpiece and listen to NAV. I stand by my original post. It makes NO SENSE to have anything on your dashboard. Just my opinion. Be safe.
> *Here is my rig.* Light with magent that blinks red. Great for pickup in crowded locations. Marine spotlight that can pick off a house number from 50 yards. Phones attached with Velcro down low, only one visible (other velcro mount to tight) other phone took the picture in 12 degree weather for your benefit.. Absolutely nothing above dashboard.
> View attachment 22495


OMG! Where is the thumbs down button?


----------



## UberDaddyCA (Nov 4, 2016)

NCRBILL said:


> One day in San Diego, close to the stadium for a football game, I even saw a car that had an UBER sign like a cab. Now that is going too far if you ask me. I for one show the sign on my visor. Once I pick up the pac, I swing it up and out of the way. Nobody is any the wiser. I don't place it on any windows, just on the visor.


I was thinking to do the same thing. Do you have a picture to help me a little bit? Thank you


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberDaddyCA said:


> The simple solution:
> 2 strips of black velcro on the wheel and 2 dots of soft velcro on the phone case.
> Done. Enjoy!


Nope, looking at the wheel will get you killed. 
Think again. You have to be looking up at traffic all the time.

Why do you think the military invented Head Up Displays?

Looking out the window is a definite advantage.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I've heard of people with low mounted navigation/phones being stopped and/or ticketed for "distracted driving" due to having to take their eyes off of the road, if even for a moment, to look down at the phone.


----------



## UberDaddyCA (Nov 4, 2016)

RockinEZ It works for me. If I look at the dashboard or at the wheel is the same angle. Really close. I don't know where your wheel is by mine is just 2 inches lower then the dashboard. I have another idea in my mind... but I have to test it first... talking about windshield projection.
Here's a link to something I have in mind:








https://ksr-video.imgix.net/assets/004/859/790/84be934355605a1beccef6bc558f50d0_h264_high.mp4










https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/carloudy/carloudy-futuristic-head-up-display-on-your-windsh
or
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/361842686/hudway-glass-keeps-your-eyes-on-the-road-while-dri


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberDaddyCA said:


> RockinEZ It works for me. If I look at the dashboard or at the wheel is the same angle. Really close. I don't know where your wheel is by mine is just 2 inches lower then the dashboard. I have another idea in my mind... but I have to test it first... talking about windshield projection.
> Here's a link to something I have in mind:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the HUDWay! That's cool!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I would like a HUD and a passive infrared array 
Personally I like to be looking through the windshield most of the time.


----------



## UberDaddyCA (Nov 4, 2016)

See RockinEZ  ... but until they come out with that... we do what we can.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> I like the HUDWay! That's cool!


$70.... Pretty affordable. I wonder about installation. 
http://hudwayglass.com/black?gclid=...TTYY7143pWzENz5-KfN_TUZemZ1RcreIfQxoC28bw_wcB


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> $70.... Pretty affordable. I wonder about installation.
> http://hudwayglass.com/black?gclid=...TTYY7143pWzENz5-KfN_TUZemZ1RcreIfQxoC28bw_wcB


It looks like it just rests on a weighted stand on the dashboard. I was kind of concerned about how stable it was, too.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberDaddyCA said:


> See RockinEZ  ... but until they come out with that... we do what we can.


They have all that and more. At CES I saw a 1960 Caddy fitted out with FLIR (by Flir or course) with a very discrete but usable HUD. They said the total install was less than $1500 and getting less expensive.


----------

